# Keurig and K-cups Tirade



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2013)

I hate the f-ing thing.  The wife thinks it is the greatest.  I am consistently buying coffee for it. I do have the reusable filters but that is a pain in the arse.  I have resorted to just buying it on Amazon Prime, because I can't find the kind that I like.  $0.60 for a cup.  
And I am constantly filling it up with water and I need to brew the large size and then the smallest size to fill my cups.

Anyone else like or dislike this thing?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2013)

love it, we stock up on k cups @ costco.  wife also finds deals on keurig.com

$38.99 for 80 cups @ costco

i find that i can get a large + medium cup of coffee from a single k cup.  if i have a large enough mug it tastes great, if i brew it in 2 diff bathces the 2nd is a little weak but not bad.


----------



## Edd (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't own one but I like them fine. Single serve makes a lot of sense.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2013)

We love our cappuccino/espresso, for that we use Nespresso, which has their own pods and I love them. But, for regular coffee I just use a drip machine.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2013)

I can not anyone the carries the kona k-cup anymore.  I drink the Lake and Lodge by Green Mtn


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the single serves, overall. We have a Nespresso in the office, which takes forever, and you can't just brew a cup of coffee. We had some of the Flavia machines that use a pouch, which were OK for a quick cup, but not awesome. We also have the big mondo coffee urn brewers, and they make Dunkin and Starbucks, so my office cup o'joe is usually a cup of Dunkin from the urn.

At home my wife drinks decaf, which isn't a problem during the week. We have a Bunn drip machine that works like a restaurant machine, and will make as small as a 4 cup (1.5 mugs) pot. I get up first, and brew a small pot for myself. In the amount of time it takes to feed the kid, I usually have about 1/2 a cup, use the rest of the pot for a refill before heading upstairs for S/S/S. When I come back down, I set the pot up for 6 cups of decaf, so it's ready when my wife comes down.

On the weekends, I have a French press that I use for my coffee, makes about 2.5 mugs, which is perfect, and decaf goes in the Bunn. 

Maybe it would be easier to use k-cups or something, but with the Bunn being good at making small quantities, and preserving the option of making a monster pot, I just don't think it's worth the hassles with the single serve jobs.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2013)

Mmmmmm, French press coffee.  The best coffee that I ever had was French press on the Riviera in Beaulieu Sur Mer. It may have been the location too, because Provence wines even tasted good.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm still old fashion and use a drip system.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 28, 2013)

French press all day


----------



## Cheese (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm not a DD or Starbucks regular so I switched from home auto-drip to K-cups and enjoy it.  I did the online K-cup thing first through Green Mountain then through Big Cat when they were cheaper.  More recently I pick them up at Bed Bath and Beyond as they have a good selection and their coupons just keep coming in the weekly paper.  I try to keep the cost near 50 cents per cup.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 28, 2013)

Just got one 4 months ago, wife was wanting one for years.
I was the hold out and now I totally Love it ! But I need the Bold flavors, Dark Magic or Double Black Diamond !!
local store sells them for $12.99 for a 24 pack mix and match or by the box. I do seem to be spending more
but no more burnt coffee or wasting of any kind. Its a win win for me !


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> French press all day



+1


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> +1




He means the coffee not the dirtionary defintion!!!!!!!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 28, 2013)

I would think Keurigs were great if they offered one that makes 10-12 cups at a time with a big reusable filter.  Oh wait....


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 28, 2013)

We have one in the VT condo. Not crazy abiut it but its pretty convenient. Its a PITA though if there's several people so then we break out the old fashioned stove top perculator pot.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 28, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong; but aren't these pod coffee makers an environmental nightmare? I'm thinking of the over packaging here. Each cup joe needs it's own plastic and foil package, its crazy.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong; but aren't these pod coffee makers an environmental nightmare? I'm thinking of the over packaging here. Each cup joe needs it's own plastic and foil package, its crazy.




The new Keurig attempts to address this. the cups are recyclable for the new VUE machine, you peal the foil off and recycle the rest.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 29, 2013)

The quality is ok i guess but for the money you spend on these little cups of marginal quality coffee you could buy double the amount of higher end coffee and just press it. If you don't have time to deal with a french press or make a pot of coffee then there's definitely some life evaluating to be done imo.

I will say the reusable filters are kinda cool.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong; but aren't these pod coffee makers an environmental nightmare? I'm thinking of the over packaging here. Each cup joe needs it's own plastic and foil package, its crazy.




And global warming!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2013)

Pods were invented by Al Gore and it's been reported that Scotty came out of one.. Therefore, Al Gore is Scotty's mom, or dad, not sure which.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Pods were invented by Al Gore and it's been reported that Scotty came out of one.. Therefore, Al Gore is Scotty's mom, or dad, not sure which.



He is both or my parents, lol.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 29, 2013)

we love it..we order off CoffeeCow...no complaints here


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scruffy*
> 
> 
> _Correct me if I'm wrong; but aren't these pod coffee makers an environmental nightmare? I'm thinking of the over packaging here. Each cup joe needs it's own plastic and foil package, its crazy._





Puck it said:


> And global warming!



No, I didn't say anything about GW, now don't be dragging that into the discussion. Something can have a negative impact on the environment, and discussed as such without being directly linked into the GW debate. 

Maybe you work for Waste Management and have positions in oil futures, in that case drink up.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> No, I didn't say anything about GW, now don't be dragging that into the discussion. Something can have a negative impact on the environment, and discussed as such without being directly linked into the GW debate.
> 
> Maybe you work for Waste Management and have positions in oil futures, in that case drink up.



Lighten up, Francis.  Coffee does not cause GW. It causes cancer!!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/green-living-blog/2010/jun/17/carbon-footprint-of-tea-coffee

Apparently, if you drink all teh coffee you make, it really does come down to just the plastic packaging. And whether you use milk.

Me, I prefer to use milk from particularly farty cows.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/green-living-blog/2010/jun/17/carbon-footprint-of-tea-coffee
> 
> Apparently, if you drink all teh coffee you make, it really does come down to just the plastic packaging. And whether you use milk.
> 
> Me, I prefer to use milk from particularly farty cows.



this is funny!!!

[h=2]_The carbon footprint of cycling a mile_:
65g CO2e: powered by bananas
90g CO2e: powered by cereals with milk 
200g CO2e: powered by bacon 
260g CO2e: powered by cheeseburgers 
2800g CO2e: powered by air-freighted asparagus[/h]


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I'm still old fashion and use a drip system.



Old fasion would be a percolator..


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 29, 2013)

dmc said:


> Old fasion would be a percolator..



I remember those too!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 29, 2013)

dmc said:


> Old fasion would be a percolator..




I still use one.


----------



## Mullen (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm with the op on this one!  Can't stand that fing thing.  Not only is it wasteful but it can't even get the size of the cup right most of the time.  

French press and some dank dark roast all the way.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> I still use one.



I have my big electric for parties and and small camp percolator... 
Love my coffee with bits of stuff in it...  Cowboy style...


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2013)

I switched to green tea.   I only drink coffee when I'm staying in hotels.   I think Keurig one hitters make lousy coffee.   When I make it at home, I prefer using a French press but even a drip coffee maker is way better than a K Cup.

I can't remember the last time I had coffee from an old school percolator.   I grew up in a Melita filter house and never owned a percolator myself.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2013)

But Geoff - you gotta run into Kuerigs at customer sites...

I'm like you... i don't like the coffee from those things... But i DO like the tea...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine broke.  I bought a Chemex and never looked back.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 29, 2013)

dmc said:


> I have my big electric for parties and and small camp percolator...
> Love my coffee with bits of stuff in it...  Cowboy style...



or camp style: put ground coffee in same pot with water, boil, when done throw in a raw egg and let sit. The albumen from the egg solidifies around the grinds and keeps em lumped at the bottom, just pour off the java.


----------



## darent (Jan 29, 2013)

wifes keurig turned into a ant farm last spring,glad I don't drink coffee, wonder how many cups she drank before she noticed the think was full of ants- threw the thing out in the yard and sprayed it down and then it went to the dump.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 29, 2013)

I prefer to grind the beans.....aroma......ritual.....


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2014)

the love of Keurig is fading fast in our house.

when our original K maker died they had just introduced the new VUE model.  believing it was the future direction (new features, recyclable cups) we bought that model to replace the older one.  new cup style - the V cup.  at first the selection was poor but quickly more and more coffees became available.  what never materialized were the V cup TEA options my wife likes (she doesn't drink coffee).  after repeated notes to K customer support were led to believe they were ramping up and tea selection would improve... it didn't.

now we find that the whole V cup line is EOL... rumor has it they introduced V cups quickly to try and thwart competitors knockoff K cups... now they are back to K cups and V cup selection is fading, can't find the coffee we've been buying for the last year and i'm sure the supply will dry up completely in the next few months.

our Vue maker is working perfectly- really not happy about having to pony up $$$$$ to replace a perfectly good brewer.  customer support seems unconcerned with our plight.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> the love of Keurig is fading fast in our house.
> 
> when our original K maker died they had just introduced the new VUE model.  believing it was the future direction (new features, recyclable cups) we bought that model to replace the older one.  new cup style - the V cup.  at first the selection was poor but quickly more and more coffees became available.  what never materialized were the V cup TEA options my wife likes (she doesn't drink coffee).  after repeated notes to K customer support were led to believe they were ramping up and tea selection would improve... it didn't.
> 
> ...



The price of being first in on new technology. Sometimes it fails. Betamax users, Apple Newton, HD DVD, Keurig V Cup ... lol

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bumpsis (Nov 21, 2014)

Coffee from whole beans -  I love the smell of fresh ground beans. My wife is the coffee drinker in the family. I often will make it for her - either french press (Bodum) or cone filtered. Very aromatic. I'll have it from time to time, switched to tea a good while back.
We have the one of these one shot (not Keurig) machines in the office (work), where it makes sense (choice, fresh taste), but it does create a lot of trash. Would not have it for home use.


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2014)

Bought a Keurig a few months ago, it went back to the store a week after we bought it.  Coffee was too weak.  Bought another dual-use machine (pot and individual) that takes the K cups and it does a better job, although it doesn't heat up the water that fast.

We have a commercial model Keurig at work that is actually pretty decent so the only guess on the Keurig we bought for home use is that it didn't heat the water up well enough.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm still using and old school drip style, I don't think they'll ever be discontinued.


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2014)

hammer said:


> Bought a Keurig a few months ago, it went back to the store a week after we bought it.  Coffee was too weak.  Bought another dual-use machine (pot and individual) that takes the K cups and it does a better job, although it doesn't heat up the water that fast.
> 
> We have a commercial model Keurig at work that is actually pretty decent so the only guess on the Keurig we bought for home use is that it didn't heat the water up well enough.



We have a Keurig - wife wanted it!  On large cup it is too weak,  I do two small cups to make it stronger.  The problem, however, my morning coffee now cost me three times as much as it did before if not more.  Technology and convenience - gotta love it!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2014)

:lol:

I refuse to get a Keurig because of cost.  My morning cup of Joe just doesn't matter that much to me.  I drink the 1985 Salomon Rear Entry boots of coffee still and I'm fine with it.  :lol:


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:
> 
> I refuse to get a Keurig because of cost.  My morning cup of Joe just doesn't matter that much to me.  I drink the 1985 Salomon Rear Entry boots of coffee still and I'm fine with it.  :lol:



Old school - I like it!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:
> 
> I refuse to get a Keurig because of cost.  My morning cup of Joe just doesn't matter that much to me.  I drink the 1985 Salomon Rear Entry boots of coffee still and I'm fine with it.  :lol:



Exactly my reason for not getting one, the cost and I'm fine with cheap coffee!


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 21, 2014)

Cheap coffee + French Press, who could ask for anything more?

After about 5 years, it looks like we have to replace our Bunn. Seems to be losing 2-4 ounces of water from the tank over night, which is confusing to me. It does keep a tank of water hot at all times, so maybe not efficient from a power perspective, and I suppose evaporation could do that at brewing temperatures. Didn't lose that much water before, that I noticed, though. It is either 5 or 7 years old, which is probably the life expectancy of a coffee maker.


----------



## jimk (Nov 21, 2014)

Caffeine sensitive, drink tea and colas for lower dosage.    Only drink real coffee once or twice a year when seriously sleep deprived.  Like the flavor of decaf and drink it once or twice a month when it comes my way free at meetings or social events.  Feel somewhat liberated from the coffee wars.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 21, 2014)

Quality coffee and drip on a timer so It's ready to go as I wake up. I don't understand paying more for mediocre weak coffee. Marketing is amazing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2014)

Given my prior career, I tend to be a food & beverage snob and spend way more than I should at grocery & liquor stores.  Coffee is the one category I simply don't care for high quality; I legitimately don't like the taste.  Probably because I drink coffee with cream and sugar.  I hardly have a sweet tooth at all except for drinking coffee.  I've tried getting into drinking black coffee because I know its better for you, but just don't like it.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I hardly have a sweet tooth at all except for drinking coffee.  I've tried getting into drinking black coffee because I know its better for you, but just don't like it.



over the years i've gone from cream and sugar to black.  i still will get cream when i get coffee at DD or a few other places that don't have great flavor. but at home, with the Keurig and my choice of coffee (usually a bold or dark roast) i just drink it black


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2014)

I just found some reasonable 100% kona k cups on Amazon.  I love Kona.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2014)

A $10 tub of Folger's Special Roast last my wife and I about 2 months.  :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> A $10 tub of Folger's Special Roast last my wife and I about 2 months.  :lol:


I fight my battles for other things. Oh you going skiing?  Yup!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2014)

:lol:  right there with you


----------



## Glenn (Nov 22, 2014)

We went back to the regular coffee making after a couple of years with the k cups. K cups are super easy, but also expensive when compared to what you can get regular ground coffee for. The slightly extra time it takes to make the coffee and clean the cofee maker is well worth the dollar savings.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 22, 2014)

My good friend George was asked to do a Keurig commercial last year. The pork products & Italian specialties in his store aren't bad either.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 23, 2014)

andyzee said:


> Pods were invented by Al Gore and it's been reported that Scotty came out of one.. Therefore, Al Gore is Scotty's mom, or dad, not sure which.



   I love running across his posts. 

Percolator here. I'm pretty frugal and kuerig would cause me to hand in my card. 

We buy huge can of Kirkland colombian fine grind dark roast coffee at Costco. $10 or so for 3lbs of delish dark pots of coffee. Probably 5 cents a cup.  Percy brew at a hotter temp, different flavor.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 23, 2014)

Funny that one of my friends posted this the other day

Sensationalism? Maybe, but still good points that are brought up

http://cdn.eatlocalgrown.com/keurig.html


----------



## Terry (Nov 23, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> I love running across his posts.
> 
> Percolator here. I'm pretty frugal and kuerig would cause me to hand in my card.
> 
> We buy huge can of Kirkland colombian fine grind dark roast coffee at Costco. $10 or so for 3lbs of delish dark pots of coffee. Probably 5 cents a cup.  Percy brew at a hotter temp, different flavor.


I'm with you girl. We are to cheap to deal with the kurerig. We brew with a drip coffee maker and make a whole pot every morning.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2014)

Recalled.


----------



## Puck it (May 13, 2016)

I have been doing French Press now.  Much better solution.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2016)

Bump.  

So I do miss our old grinder/brewer, but it was messy and also wasteful because we would always dump some coffee out that was left over.  Our grinder also gave out after three years (it was a nice grinder/brewer we got for our wedding, but I know it was an expensive machine).  And yes it was messy.  

We have had a Keurig for almost two years.  It is convenient and works pretty well.  I do have to clean the needle about twice a month because of how much we use it (that is an easy step).  It does go through the water filters a lot, but we use it a lot. 

I hate the fact that we can't easily recycle the plastic cups.  

Agree that Costco is the place to get K-cups in bulk.  We are going through a lot of them.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 13, 2016)

Dragged my Kuerig to the curb...
Feel way too guilty about the waste...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2016)

I've read that the inventor feels the same way.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I've read that the inventor feels the same way.



I bet he did...
When you think about it - it's crazy...
Convenience.... But at what cost?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2016)

We've got a big plastic problem in this world.  

Maybe they'll figure out away to manufacture the K cups with biodegradable hemp plastic.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> We've got a big plastic problem in this world.
> 
> Maybe they'll figure out away to manufacture the K cups with biodegradable hemp plastic.



Huge problem...

They made it so you can't even use reusable/refillable cups with hacking...
Really pissed me off..  With the new ones you HAVE to use the Kuerig cups.  Unless you pull the top off one and tape it to the other...  F that...


----------



## Puck it (May 14, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Huge problem...
> 
> They made it so you can't even use reusable/refillable cups with hacking...
> Really pissed me off..  With the new ones you HAVE to use the Kuerig cups.  Unless you pull the top off one and tape it to the other...  F that...


they have ways now to use non k cups on the vue.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 14, 2016)

Anyone here ever here of a percolator?


----------



## moresnow (May 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Anyone here ever here of a percolator?



Only if you want gross coffee.

Chemex for the win.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (May 15, 2016)

Puck it said:


> they have ways now to use non k cups on the vue.



Cool...  I'm back to brewing though


----------

